# Video Converter Sug. for Nokia 5233



## Rajesh345 (May 6, 2011)

Can any1 suggest me a video converter to convert  mostly Avi clips to MP4/H.264/H.263/WMV(any ) so i can view in my Nokia 5233  phone 


If possible please suggest me a software which use multi  core /Ati graphic card acceleration for conversion )

Formats supported by 5233  
MP4/H.264/H.263/WMV player
- MP3/WAV/eAAC+/WMA player
Nokia 5233 - Full phone specifications

Thank u 

@mods -sry, if posted in wrong section . not sure i should post in mobile section or Software section x.x


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

@Rajesh345: u have posted in right section.
Regarding conversion. 
use any video converter pro (i use it personally for my nokia 5233)
Free softwares:
SUPER
Format Factory


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2011)

select

MP4 format
Mp4 codec
1500kbps video 
128kbps audio
mp3 codec audio
640x360 res

belive me the video will look great...


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @Rajesh345: u have posted in right section.
> Regarding conversion.
> use any video converter pro (i use it personally for my nokia 5233)
> Free softwares:
> ...



thank u , iwill try those 




sujoyp said:


> select
> 
> MP4 format
> Mp4 codec
> ...



always wondered which video format i should choose  [most videos are Edu. videos ]

Thank u


----------



## Gaurav265 (May 7, 2011)

you can use smart movie player to watch .avi movies in phone.


----------

